# Need Help From Kool Pup Dryer Owners



## Jackie from Concrete WA (Mar 23, 2015)

I ordered the Kool Pup dryer from the Show Dog Store. They actually had one marked down about $30 as it was one that was returned but would still have the warranty. It didn't come with any instructions however. I called and they said they would contact CC to get a copy but were told that it doesn't come with instructions. I find that hard to believe. Does anyone have an instruction sheet or manual? If so, I'm wondering if it would be possible for someone to scan and email the instructions to me. I suppose it's not rocket science, but it would be nice to know how to work the thing or whatever maintenance may be needed.


----------



## Pucks104 (Aug 16, 2012)

No instructions.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

I didn't get any instructions with my used one, but I really didn't need any. You turn plug it in and turn the only knob it has. Start with it slow and work up as your dog accepts it. Turn it off when you're done.

It has a little foam insert over the air intake, and I keep they from getting clogged by running a brush over it when I see hair building up.

For Havanese, take the concentrator (cone) off the end of the hose, otherwise, it's strong enough to blow them off the table. That's meant for large, heavy coated dogs.

That's about all you need to know.


----------



## boomana (Jul 9, 2015)

i ditto the no instructions needed. It might be the most straight forward, easy to use thing I've bought in years. Turn it on and turn the dial up and down as needed. That's it.


----------



## Jackie from Concrete WA (Mar 23, 2015)

What I'm having trouble with is that there looks to be some sort of a clip or clamp on the part of the dryer where the air hose gets attached. Then the cone attachment is stuck onto a grey tube and seems to be clamped onto that. I can't seem to open these clamps. Am I supposed to clamp the attachment I want to use onto this grey tube and then stick the grey tube into the air hose? Or can the fan shaped attachment get stuck directly into the air hose, bypassing this grey tube thing. Am I supposed to be able to open these clamps? Duh! I don't want to try and force anything as I'm afraid I'll break it. Am I supposed to clamp the air hose onto the dryer? There are already clamps around the part of the dryer where the air hose attaches but I don't know if I'm supposed to open them first, then put on the hose and then clamp shut or just leave the clamps alone. Oh jeez I feel dumb!


----------



## Pucks104 (Aug 16, 2012)

I attach the hose to the hose attachment on the front of the dryer where the air comes out if the dryer is turned on. I don't use any of the attachments just the air coming out of the hose and a separate brush to dry the pups. You regulate the amount of air flow by turning the knob on the front of the dryer.


----------



## Jackie from Concrete WA (Mar 23, 2015)

Pucks, what about the clips or clamps that I'm seeing. Do you do anything with them? They look like they are suppose to open but I haven't figured out how of even if I'm supposed to open them.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Jackie from Concrete said:


> What I'm having trouble with is that there looks to be some sort of a clip or clamp on the part of the dryer where the air hose gets attached. Then the cone attachment is stuck onto a grey tube and seems to be clamped onto that. I can't seem to open these clamps. Am I supposed to clamp the attachment I want to use onto this grey tube and then stick the grey tube into the air hose? Or can the fan shaped attachment get stuck directly into the air hose, bypassing this grey tube thing. Am I supposed to be able to open these clamps? Duh! I don't want to try and force anything as I'm afraid I'll break it. Am I supposed to clamp the air hose onto the dryer? There are already clamps around the part of the dryer where the air hose attaches but I don't know if I'm supposed to open them first, then put on the hose and then clamp shut or just leave the clamps alone. Oh jeez I feel dumb!


Can you post a photo? I can't figure out what you are talking about. The attachments all go on the end of the hose closest to the dog. HOWEVER, you probably don't want them anyway, as they all concentrate the airflow, making it stronger. I just use the open hose-end.


----------



## Jackie from Concrete WA (Mar 23, 2015)

krandall said:


> Can you post a photo? I can't figure out what you are talking about.


I'll try to get a couple of photos posted. Got to charge up the camera battery first. Maybe I'm just over analyzing everything.


----------



## Pucks104 (Aug 16, 2012)

I am not sure about clips or clamps either. I just push the hose on the dryer where the air comes out and dry the pups. I don't use any of the attachments. I will try to look at it when I get home (at the office today). Maybe your posting a picture will help show watch you are describing.


----------



## boomana (Jul 9, 2015)

I know what you're talking about, and I can't budge the clamps for the attachments or figure them out either, so I gave up. If I felt I needed them, I'd be peeved, since they're impossibly difficult in my opinion, but it's fine with just the hose. If someone gives you an answer, let me know.

BTW, congrats on getting one at that price. Amazing.


----------



## Jackie from Concrete WA (Mar 23, 2015)

boomana said:


> I know what you're talking about, and I can't budge the clamps for the attachments or figure them out either, so I gave up. If I felt I needed them, I'd be peeved, since they're impossibly difficult in my opinion, but it's fine with just the hose. If someone gives you an answer, let me know.
> 
> BTW, congrats on getting one at that price. Amazing.


Well, that's good to know! Thank you. I did manage to get a picture of what I'm talking about which I'll try and figure out how to post so others can figure out what I'm talking about. Posting pictures is not my strong suit!


----------



## Jackie from Concrete WA (Mar 23, 2015)

I hope there is a picture on this thread. I tried to get a shot of the clamp thing on the dryer unit where the hose goes in and also the clamp on the grey tube that has an attachment stuck on it.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

They must have changed the way they make them. Mine doesn't have a clamp like that on either end. Sorry!

I do have a thought, though... Contact CC directly. I one bought a Buttercomb that lost a tooth in the first few months I had it. I emailed them and they immediately sent me a new one, no questions asked, and they didn't even want to see the old one. So they seem pretty responsive. Why don't you try contacting them directly with your questions?


----------



## Jackie from Concrete WA (Mar 23, 2015)

krandall said:


> They must have changed the way they make them. Mine doesn't have a clamp like that on either end. Sorry!
> 
> I do have a thought, though... Contact CC directly. I one bought a Buttercomb that lost a tooth in the first few months I had it. I emailed them and they immediately sent me a new one, no questions asked, and they didn't even want to see the old one. So they seem pretty responsive. Why don't you try contacting them directly with your questions?


I was thinking of doing that but figured they probably would not be very responsive. Glad to hear you had good luck with them. I'll post their answer on the forum when I get it.


----------

